# detesto i copia incolla ,ma mi manca il tempo



## Miciolidia (14 Dicembre 2008)

Chissà perché le dichiarazioni del professore *Lennart Hardell* dell’Università medica di Orebro sulla certezza che e*siste una relazione diretta tra certi tumori ed l’uso del cellulare*, non sorprendono più di tanto.
Da anni si cerca di provare la pericolosità delle radiazioni elettromagnetiche, ma pur accertando la relazione fra queste ed alcune patologie, tutti, e soprattutto i gestori della telefonia mobile, hanno negato la stretta relazione fra queste (radiazioni) e i tumori.
Molti studi scientifici hanno scientificamente provato gli effetti biologici delle onde elettromagnetiche:
*da 25 a 30 MHz* (radiofrequenze CB, taxi, ecc) penetrano in tutti i tessuti, nelle ossa e in particolare nel cervello, nel midollo spinale e nel cristallino dell’occhio;
*da 88 a 108 MHz* (radiodiffusioni FM) penetrano fino a 4 cm di profondità nel cervello, nel midollo spinale e nel cristallino;
*da 175 a 216 MHz* (banda televisiva UHF) interessano soprattutto i bambini in crescita;
*da 614 a 854 MHz* (banda V-UHF televisiva e telefonia mobile da 900 a 1800 MHz) penetrano nel cervello fino a 2 cm e hanno una potenza energetica dieci volte superiore a quella delle onde FM;
*da 2450 a 2.5 GHz* (radar, satelliti, forni a microonde) penetrano nel cervello da 0.5 a 1 cm e sono dannose per gli occhi, il sangue ed i microrganismi;
*da 10 a 100 GHz* (radar militari e forni industriali) penetrano nel cervello per alcuni millimetri, disturbano il sangue e i microrganismi, possiedono una potenza energetica circa diecimila volte superiore rispetto a quella delle onde di 10 MHz;
Negare che tutto questo possa non avere a che fare con patologie serie è negare l’evidenza.
“_Chi ha iniziato ad usare i cellulari quando aveva meno di 20 anni ha cinque volte in più la possibilità di sviluppare un *glioma*_*“*, ossia un tumore che colpisce il sistema nervoso centrale. Sono queste le parole che il professore* Lennart Hardell *ha utilizzato dinanzi ad una conferenza internazionale sui rischi della radiazioni.
Gli studi condotti in Svezia, secondo Hardell e la sua equipe non lasciano dubbi sul fatto che l’uso del cellulare dopo i 20 anni aumenta del 50 per cento le possibilità che il glioma si sviluppi, e aumenta il rischio, due volte il normale, che a svilupparsi siano tumori al nervo acustico. Un collegamento che Hardell e alcuni colleghi già avevano teorizzato in un passato recente.
Il Professore non usa mezzi termini e esorta soprattutto i ragazzi al di sotto dei 12 anni ad usare cellulari solo in emergenza, e i giovani, dice, dovrebbero al massimo ricorrere all’uso dei messaggini. Per gli adulti il rischio sarebbe minore perché maggiore è la maturazione del cervello. Ma un uso prolungato negli anni porterebbe, comunque, allo sviluppo di patologie tumorali.
Quanto sono attendibili gli studi di Hardell? Per la platea presente alla conferenza, tali conclusioni sono state solo la conferma di ciò che diversi studi avevano già  ipotizzato. Secondo la *National Radiological** Protection Board *britannica, non sono abbastanza attendibili. Lo studio di Hardell non è ancora stato pubblicato, ma la Board sostiene che non sarebbero stati coinvolti un numero sufficiente di soggetti per arrivare a conclusioni certe. E, ovviamente, la *Federazione** dell’Industria elettronica*, nella persona di Tom Wills-Sanford, in rappresentanza dei grandi operatori di telecomunicazione e dei produttori, ha sottolineato come non vi sia alcuna prova che dimostri che l’uso del cellulare impatta sulla salute delle persone.
Ora, qui non si vogliono fare dei facili allarmismi, ma il buon senso in questi casi dovrebbe convincere a ricorrere al famoso *principio di precauzione* che secondo anche le indicazioni della Commissione Europea (2 febbraio 2000),  può essere invocato quando “_gli effetti potenzialmente pericolosi di un fenomeno, di un prodotto o di un processo sono stati identificati tramite una valutazione scientifica e obiettiva, *ma quando questa valutazione non consente di determinare il rischio con sufficiente certezza.* Il ricorso al principio si iscrive pertanto nel quadro generale dell’analisi del rischio (che comprende, oltre la valutazione del rischio, la gestione e la comunicazione del rischio) e più particolarmente nel quadro della gestione del rischio che corrisponde alla presa di decisione.”_
Come dire è sempre “*meglio prevenire che curare*”.
Forse è il caso che si cominci a fare davvero una riflessione attenta sull’uso e l’abuso dei cellulari. E chissà…forse per Natale ai nostri figli sarebbe più salutare regalare un buon libro o un gioco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Dicembre 2008)

...tacendo dei danni a cui si incorre quando il partner trova certi sms ...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...tacendo dei danni a cui si incorre quando il partner trova certi sms ...


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...tacendo dei danni a cui si incorre quando il partner trova certi sms ...



La vita era più semplice senza telefono..!!!! Io mi ostino ancora a non rispondere a telefono. Odio il senso di reperibilità.


----------



## Nordica (19 Dicembre 2008)

questi dottori svedesi!


----------



## Mari' (19 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> La vita era più semplice senza telefono..!!!! Io mi ostino ancora a non rispondere a telefono. *Odio il senso di reperibilità.*



TU? ... io pago Sempre in contanti, figurati


----------

